# 2011 New Holland L220



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey guys here is the new purchase. It is a 2011 New Holland L220. All the options are: heat/ac, 2 speed, hyrdraluic coupler, radio, beacon just now installed yet. I have used it for about 5 hours so far and it seems to be a good machine. Very comfortable and has tons of visibility. After demoing the Deere, Bobcat, Cat and New Holland I just like to many feature this had over the rest.

[/ATTACH]


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks cool! Spray all hydraulic lines and fittings with Fluid Film. I did my new skid last year and it works like a charm...no rusty.Thumbs Up


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

That is the project for the morning. I brought it home today and pressured washed off all the dirt from plowing last night so I could get a good coat on the loader and box both. Love that stuff!


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Awesome, controls? What size box? If you don't mind asking , How much for the loader? How long did it take to get? Looks great.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

Spray fluid film on everything make sure to tilt the cab and spray there also, this is what we did on our new machine last week looks good Thumbs Up


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

The machine has EH controls and out the door after taxes and all was around $36,000. The box is 8' I wanted to go 10' but was afraid it would be powerful enough to handle it if we got some deep snow.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Was that just for the loader or both(loader and pusher)?


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Just the loader. Pusher box was $2000.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

nice machine I should have my 225 in by next week good luck


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

After demoing all the other units, would you mind going into further detail as to what exactly made you choose the NH? I haven't talked to many guys who tried them all.

I for one demoed the NH 225 and didn't care for it, I thought there were too many plastic parts and just couldn't get comfortable in it.

On the other hand I did not demo any others and as you can see in my avatar I am a NH owner right now.

I was getting ready to move forward with the bobcat 650, but at $44K I couldn't do it, and then that was the end of that venture.

Thanks


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

MatthewG;1364683 said:


> After demoing all the other units, would you mind going into further detail as to what exactly made you choose the NH? I haven't talked to many guys who tried them all.
> 
> I for one demoed the NH 225 and didn't care for it, I thought there were too many plastic parts and just couldn't get comfortable in it.
> 
> ...


WOW! 44k someone is trying to rip you off we just got our 2012 S650 in last monday and with heat/ac/2 spd only paid 36k


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I will try to explain why I decided on NH the best I can. In all honesty they all have there pros and cons.

I will start with Deere:
I have been a loyal customer to the green and yellow for many years and figured I would buy one of there loaders but there were just some things I couldn't get over. I don't like how the back door doesn't open to get to the radiator, visibility was terrible and I didn't like that they don't have a hand throttle on machines with EH controls it is a dial up on the instrument panel. I know this sounds funny but I didn't like how dark the interior was. It felt very dark and gloomy and I know that doesn't really matter but it was something that bothered me. I also thought the controls were jerky and not smooth. There were things I did like. The throttle was nice as if you got out of the machine it would automatically idle down and as soon as you hit the controls it would rev back up. Dealer is local and has treated me very well but if you don't like the machine you don't like the machine.

Bobcat
I have had bobcats in the past and due to that experience and poor dealer quality I decided I didn't want one of there machines. I have a friend that works for very large contractor and he works on all the bobcats and says they are junk. He says they have problems with wearing holes in the fuel tanks and numerous other little things. He also says they are a royal pain to work on also. I called the dealer to get a quote and never received a call back. With having one in the past I knew I could find a better loader that would hold up better than what Bobcat offers.

Cat
This was not an easy decision. My brother in law works for the big Cat dealer in Indiana and told me he would sell me a machine at his price which is just over invoice. I liked there machine. It was smooth and had great power. My big concern was dealer support. I am a small operator and I was afraid if I had a machine down I would be bumped to the back burner if a big contractor needed his stuff done right away. There machine was nice but also lacked visibility. 

Case/New Holland
I really was set on a Case loader but due the dealer being a hour and a half away it came down to dealer support once again. The case was a cheaper than the NH for the same machine but dealer was to far away and was the same as Cat and they are the big Case dealer for the state. Now finally why I choose NH. I was looking at a used L185 the dealer had and I just kind of liked the looks of everything on the new New Holland better. Servicing is easy as they built in an access panel that houses drain plug, oil filter, hydro drain plug and battery. Fuel filter is on rear door and hydro filter is right under the hood. So since I do all my own servicing that was important. Visibility is just unbelievable in these new machines! There is no other machine out there that is this good. That was a huge selling point as well. The controls are smooth and responsive and as good as a Cat. Dealer support is hopefully going to be good. They are local but I have my doubts sense I was supposed to have this machine three days ago and just got yesterday after begging for it. So that may be bad down the road. As far as the loader is concerned I just felt that it had to many good things over the others that were big for me. The visibility, serviceability, and operation were the best in the business I feel. The cab is super quiet and can't even hear the engine hardly at all running WOT. 

All in all these machines are all similar. Like I said they all have there good points and all have there bad points but I just felt the New Holland had the least bad points in my situation. So I crowned New Holland the 2011 Skid Steer of the Year! 

Hope this helped. If you would like PM me and I can give you a call to discuss more.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Congrats on the new machine. I think your reasoning against the Bobcat is very weak and they didn't get a fair shake but we all use different things and I'm sure you'll be happy with your new rig.


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

if u have the controls for the dump/curl in your right hand control,pull up the boot and check the wires,they will rub on the mounting bracket and cause the bucket to act up. case has a serv bulliten on this,not sure if nh does.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Congrats on the new machine ! I love my new hollands ,they have been great machines. My current one is a L175 and it has been awsome. All of the reasons you choose new holland are the reason I have stuck with them. 

Good luck ,shaun


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

*looks good*

do you like the new cab an visibility?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Joe Blade;1367150 said:


> do you like the new cab an visibility?


Read above, he said cab is super quiet and awesome visibility.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I feel like I gave Bobcat as fair of a chance as anyone. I have one local dealer that sells them and that I dealt with my old T190 and they were jerks and had poor customer service. The other dealer I called was a large dealer and they didn't even call me back and I left at least three messages. I liked the looks of there new machine and think they have probably improved over my old T190 but if they don't call you back then I'm not going to keep calling. 

I will have to check to see if they have a service bulletin on the NH machines. Do you know if that was on the EH control machines?

Controls and visibility are unbelievable! I urge everyone to go look and it will be very clear how much better they are before you ever even step inside the cab!


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats on new machine. New is always nice. I bought a new S650. I did try the others but went BC. Dealer support is hugh though. Enjoy the new paint!


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a new 220 and love it. Quiet, comfortable, great visibility, plus I have some other goodies like heated air ride seat, radio, hydro detach... great machine so far....


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

yes its on the EH machines. i have a sr220 and a sr200 done this so far


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I will have to check into it. How do you like your machines so far? I have only put 7 hours on mine so far but like everything so far. Schuley do you know if I can adjust the boom and bucket response on this machine. I know the Case I looked at you could.


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

there not my machines,customer units. i would think u could adjust the bucket,and loader speeds like the case,basicly same units.the procedure should be in ur ops manual how to adjust the speeds.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm running one as well put nine hours on it last saturday. I'll give it a few more times before I draw to many conclusions. NH still cant figure out how seatbelts work.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

The reality is most new machines on the market by the top companies are nice units and it comes down to small details that make us choose one brand or the other. 
While the Deere was described as "dark and gloomy" I prefer it's cab to the others. Same goes for the dial throttle, most of my guys use the foot control unless we are running a blower.
Since I own both Deere and Bobcat, have also owned N/H, I've got experience in all three. Plus, I've rented, demoed and used most other brands.
But what got me was when I tried the new Case SR220, without a high volume bucket (standard bucket on machine) I could hardly see the outside corners of the lip. While visibility might be great out of the rest of the machine, the view to the bucket my beef.
Anybody else feel this way?


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

Blowerman I totally agree with your statements. It is like the Chevy vs Ford argument. It is all pretty much personal preference. I do agree that the worst part of the visibility is to the corner of the bucket. But I just lean forward a little and can see it perfectly. I am sure when I get used to the machine I will just know where the edge is and this will be less of an issue. I am so far happy with my purchase. Although no machine is perfect I think this one is pretty darn close. What really got me about the Deere machine was it seemed to be a pain to service and I didn't like how the rear didn't open up to get to the radiator. I need to get used to running the foot throttle as I am just used to opening it wot and running that way. I know the Case guy told me that he runs them 3/4 throttle and then if he needs more he just pushes the throttle pedal.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

plowfever;1370093 said:


> I will have to check into it. How do you like your machines so far? I have only put 7 hours on mine so far but like everything so far. Schuley do you know if I can adjust the boom and bucket response on this machine. I know the Case I looked at you could.


I don't know. I think mine is fine. I was told the Case and NH roll out of the same plant? They are both owned by the same company and share a lot of the same parts so if case can do something I imagine NH can too....


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

We got the cousin to your machine - this is our 3rd Case, and so far we like it. It's got a lot more creature comforts than the 75XT or 450CT that we have, and is alot more quiet. We also like the visibility - something we worried about when we heard that they would be sharing the Super Boom with New Holland. Have't had much of a chance to use it for landscape work, but in the little bit we've used it in snow, the operator has been very positive.

We outfitted ours with a set of offset rims and 8" tires, getting the overall width down to 54" - with the adjustable V-plow, it works great on sidewalks, and fits on the narrowest ones on site (60") without any trouble. On the wider ones, we can open up the V-plow a bit, and still cover them in one pass. Once walks are done, there's an 8' pusher for it too.

Come summer, there's a set of 12 x 16.5 for it - also contemplating a set of over the tire rubber tracks.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks good, what options did you get? What did it set you back? How much weight have you lifted w/ it?


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

It was loaded with everything but A/C, Just under $35, 0% for 42.

I lifted 2/3 pallet of interlock, no struggles. Wished I had a full pallet, but didn't have anything around when it was at the yard. Specs say 1850 operating, 3700 tipping.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

GMC, that is sooo cute. Have never seen a v plow like that, could you get some more pictures of that? What controls does it have? How do you like the power in 2 speed?


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks good. Should serve you well


----------



## PrecisionSnow (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi folks,

I am wondering how your New Holland L200 Series machines have been seeing as they have been out for a little over a year. 

We added 8 L220's in the fall of 2011 and one of the subs bought a Case SR175 this summer. They all had a recall done to them this fall regarding the fan belt/tensioners. We seem to be having problems since that recall.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Have about 700 hrs on it. Also had the recall done, but no trouble with ours at all. Been a great little machine so far.


----------

